

The Unraveling of Facebook – and the last frontier - frucket
https://medium.com/@jameshwang/the-unraveling-of-facebook-ee5313d293f6

======
smt88
I find this repulsive. Here's why:

    
    
        - Promotional post masquerading as an essay
    
        - (Laughably) pretends that Frucket is the only service in the event space or this niche of that space
    
        - Author is sales head for Frucket but doesn't disclose
    
        - No data to back up claims
    

Your claims about Facebook are self-serving nonsense. Go peddle your bullshit
somewhere else.

~~~
frucket
Hey man,

I'm sorry you saw it that way. I probably published too prematurely and I've
added a few corrections to my wording.

The article wasn't meant to be promotional of Frucket, which is the app that I
am currently working on. The purpose of the article was to highlight a trend
in the social media space that I have observed, and what I believe will happen
in the near future.

We've also done plenty of research, and no app is moving into the space the
Frucket is moving into.

Again, I'm sorry that you saw it that way. Hopefully the tweaks in my essay
could change your opinion on my thoughts.

~~~
frucket
Also if you want to read an essay that talks more about how Frucket came to be
from a personal problem of mine, feel free to check this out
[https://medium.com/@jameshwang/the-story-of-frucket-
ddc42c60...](https://medium.com/@jameshwang/the-story-of-frucket-ddc42c606578)

